# CCW renewal



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i cant believe it been almost 4 years. i was sitting here and i notice my CCW expires in july. i was just wondering how soon i can renew it. do i have to wait until july or can i go now and do it? thanks.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

ez, you can apply for renewal no earlier than 90 days prior to expiration and no more than 30 days after expiration as long as your certification of competency (ccw class) is no more than 6 years otherwise you would have to retake the class. also new permits are good for 5 years


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am in the same boat.

One problem. I have no idea where my orginal cert if for the class. Will I have to have this to renew? Because I had to have one orginally, so why this time?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ltfd596 said:


> I am in the same boat.
> 
> One problem. I have no idea where my orginal cert if for the class. Will I have to have this to renew? Because I had to have one orginally, so why this time?


Yes, you will need it, or a copy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i thought the sheriff dept kept my certificate. ive looked for it and its nowhere to be found.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i thought the sheriff dept kept my certificate. ive looked for it and its nowhere to be found.



Section taken form the ORC. *Emphasis added *mine.



> (F) A licensee who wishes to renew a license to carry a concealed handgun issued under this section shall do so not earlier than ninety days before the expiration date of the license and not later than thirty days after the expiration date of the license by filing with the sheriff of the county in which the applicant resides or with the sheriff of an adjacent county an application for renewal of the license obtained pursuant to division (D) of this section, a new color photograph of the licensee that was taken within thirty days prior to the date of the renewal application, a certification by the applicant that, subsequent to the issuance of the license, the applicant has reread the pamphlet prepared by the Ohio peace officer training commission pursuant to section 109.731 of the Revised Code that reviews firearms, dispute resolution, and use of deadly force matters, a new set of fingerprints provided in the manner specified in division (B)(5) of this section regarding initial applications for a license to carry a concealed handgun, and a nonrefundable license renewal fee unless the fee is waived. *The licensee also shall submit a competency certification of the type described in division (B)(3) of this section that is not older than six years or a renewed competency certification of the type described in division (G)(4) of this section that is not older than six years.* A sheriff shall accept a completed renewal application and the fee, items, materials, and information specified in this division at the times and in the manners described in division (I) of this section.


Renewal section about 1/2 way down the page
 ORC HERE


----------

